
Show HN: A simple CMS side project built with Golang - devasiajoseph
https://www.wemebox.com/
======
jason_zig
Very cool, I'll download it and give it a run this evening. Two quick
questions:

1\. Is there a live demo anywhere of the dashboard (or even screenshots)? I
feel like that would remove a lot of the friction to installing.

2\. Is there any meaning behind the name? Sorry if it's silly but I'm
wondering if I'm missing something.

~~~
devasiajoseph
Thanks for checking it out.

1\. There is no demo setup currently. But I will setup one soon. Thank you for
the suggestion!

2.There is no particular meaning behind the name. I was thinking the product
as a “website management system out of the box”. And abbreviated it to
something anyone can pronounce easily.

